# Fixing a zipper



## debodun (Dec 25, 2016)

The elements (teeth) on the zipper on my winter coat pulled apart below the slider. I can only unzip it down to where it pulled apart. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2016)

That's a tough one, Deb. They make kits to repair zippers I think, but it's not easy.  I'll Google them if you want.  It's usually easier and cheaper to sew in a whole new zipper if possible.

Rereading your post, if no teeth are missing, try to take the slider all the way to the bottom and start over.  Or all the way to the top.  Got a picture?


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2016)

Impossible to go to the bottom below the separation. Going up and down, it will only go down to where the separation is.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 25, 2016)

YouTube to the rescue!


----------



## debodun (Dec 25, 2016)

Thanks, but that isn't the problem with my zipper. His just isn't closing, mine closes to the point the teeth have separated. Maybe a pic would help - my crude drawing of the zipper.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 25, 2016)

Check with a Dry Cleaner that does alterations.  Not sure what the cost might be.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 25, 2016)

Just keep working the slider a little bit at a time up and down, and try to get the teeth to line up again below the slider. Try pencil lead on the teeth to make it slide easier.  Take a look to see if there is a tooth or two out of line, maybe turned sideways at that point.  Try to straighten them out. If that's the case there may always be a weak point there, though.  Never had much luck with zippers.  Good luck!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 25, 2016)

How about this one?


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

I finally got it! Took 3 days. I just took the clicker end of a ball point pen and held it down on the teeth closest to the slider and worked the slider down gradually.


----------



## NancyNGA (Dec 27, 2016)

Yay!!!   Contratulations


----------



## debodun (Dec 27, 2016)

That coat comes below my knees and if I have to bend over in it, the zipper either tears away from the coat or the zipper teeth pull apart. Bad design, there.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 27, 2016)

debodun said:


> That coat comes below my knees and if I have to bend over in it, the zipper either tears away from the coat or the zipper teeth pull apart. Bad design, there.



Would it help to pinch the zipper mechanism with a pliers like it showed in the video to keep it from coming apart again? It seems like bending over shouldn't make it come apart.


----------

